# How come men using escorts is so controversial



## lakecreek (Nov 2, 2011)

I seen lot of forums about this and seen heavy arguments about it. I seen things like that is nasty, men who use them are losers and its waste of money. Then they say it’s all fake it’s not love and then they say these men have no moral values for themselves and other stuff. I think it’s crazy. Escorts are for men who just want to experience sexual activity. I myself is planning to use a escort to lose my virginity and I’m sure it will be a great experience, since I never had a girlfriend and I’m 25. My friend found out I’m planning to use an escort because he saw my browsing history on my Apple I-Touch and he is not thrilled at all. My mind is set to use an escort sometime this year once I save up enough money for the GFE. Personally, I dropped out the dating pool it was not a place for me. What are you input on this escort business and men using them?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

yea go for it. I don`t see anything wrong with it.

Its a service like anything else i suppose, and quite frankly in a society where we let the likes of jennifer aniston make movies about being a hotwife, and sleeping around, whats wrong with an escort.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm one of those guys that feel if you're that desperate to have sex and you would pay for an escort to have that experience, you're sad and pathetic, and end up more lonely than ever when the 1 hr is over. I had friends who've done it, and felt they were screwing a robot that made noises. Think about it, I'm sure about 50+ men have been inside that escort. You're basically sharing your penis with 50 other penises that have been inside her. And that's probably on a monthly or yearly basis. 

My standards are too high for that crap, using a service to get sex is just disrespect to your body and well-being. Girls will sometimes ask you, "So how was your first time?" What are you gonna say? "Oh my first time was with an escort, I paid her $200 for 2 hours" LOL...


----------



## lakecreek (Nov 2, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> My standards are too high for that crap, using a service to get sex is just disrespect to your body and well-being. Girls will sometimes ask you, "So how was your first time?" What are you gonna say? "Oh my first time was with an escort, I paid her $200 for 2 hours" LOL...


I would say its none of your business, its my personal life. I never have girls ask me such question anyway so there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

If one accepts the sex-saturated nature of today's society, or has no problem with casual sex, then I don't see why the use of prostitutes should be seen in a worse light than those. (That's assuming that the prostitution isn't a result of trafficking.)


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It's their life. They can do whatever they want. As long as it's consenting adults. And people will judge it so let them judge. I guess the reason it's controversial is I guess cause you are paying for someone to have sex with you. People think that you shouldn't have to pay for intimate times like that. But if it was free sex no one would really say anything.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

It's your life bro.....do what ya want!


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> If one accepts the sex-saturated nature of today's society, or has no problem with casual sex, then I don't see why the use of prostitutes should be seen in a worse light than those. (That's assuming that the prostitution isn't a result of trafficking.)





meganmila said:


> It's their life. They can do whatever they want. As long as it's consenting adults. And people will judge it so let them judge.


:agree

I don't plan on using one myself, hopefully it never gets to the point where I'm that alone and contemplating it, but I don't see it as something that reflects negatively on your character.

I think once some women hear "escort" they think "streetwalker drugged prostitute banging 5 guys at once for 10$ an hour" and immediately go nuts: :mum. Two non-drug addicted consenting adults making a business transaction to enjoy sexual activity, I personally don't see that as something that makes you a gross sleezy loser. If you do it all the time and you replace having a girlfriend with seeing prostitutes then that changes things. But just to get it over with and lose the V, I'm not gonna criticize you too much. It's your money, use it how you want to.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hopeful25 said:


> :agree
> 
> I don't plan on using one myself, hopefully it never gets to the point where I'm that alone and contemplating it, but I don't see it as something that reflects negatively on your character.
> 
> I think once some women hear "escort" they think "streetwalker drugged prostitute banging 5 guys at once for 10$ an hour" and immediately go nuts: :mum. Two non-drug addicted consenting adults making a business transaction to enjoy sexual activity, I personally don't see that as something that makes you a gross sleezy loser. If you do it all the time and you replace having a girlfriend with seeing prostitutes then that changes things. But just to get it over with and lose the V, I'm not gonna criticize you too much. It's your money, use it how you want to.


Yeah, not all escorts are streetwalkers drug addicted. There's actually girls that don't fit that stereotype. And they use protection. Most of them.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I have no idea I think people are just to obsessed with others choices. Personally it's not an idea I find appealing but I view it as a case of to each their own since it has no negative impact or even the possibility of a negative impact on my life.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

It's controversial because people who buy escorts are using other human beings as items to be bought or possessed. You can do this if you'd like, but I won't pay for an escort in my lifetime.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd be worried about the disease aspect of things.
There's always that one chance and it would
drive my crazy with worry - so that I couldn't
enjoy things. (I know you'll say condoms -- but
condoms aren't 100% and herpes and other
things can be spread even with a condom)

I think doing it with someone you know and
trust is the best way to go.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't see the harm in it, so long as its consensual and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

I can go on forever about this.

Do you know if this person is forced into it? Human trafficking is a HUGE problem globally, and the U.S. Is no exception. Have you ever thought about how many guys those girls see a day? WHo they were with before you? Are they drug users? STDs?

I understand the appeal, hell I am a virgin, and I was in the RLD in Amsterdam and I couldn't go through with it.(very high, paranoid, human trafficking concerns, somewhat gross). And Dont give me that line that they are all doing it by choice there, because its total B.S.

I understand, I just hope you are a little bit more sensitive and think about certain questions.

With that being said, I am not morally against prostitution, I am just against human exploitation.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

iwishiwasaway said:


> I can go on forever about this.
> 
> Do you know if this person is forced into it? Human trafficking is a HUGE problem globally, and the U.S. Is no exception. Have you ever thought about how many guys those girls see a day? WHo they were with before you? Are they drug users? STDs?
> 
> ...


If the prostitute is a native of whatever country you are in and clearly looks to be over the age 24, then it would highly unlikely that she was a victim of human trafficking. I would avoid Asian massage parlors. Many of those women are trafficked in with the promise of working as a waitress or nanny. Also stay away from street walkers; many have pimps and/or are underage.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Assuming the prostitute isn't being forced to do what they're doing, then what should I care what 2 consenting adults do sexually in private? Once again George Carlin hits the nail on the head...

*WARNING* Ohs noes, cover your virgin ears, a few F bombs dropped in this video


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sphere said:


> I would never use an escort simply because it pisses me off that women can use there bodies for financial gain, while men actually have to work or have talents.
> 
> One 18 year old sold her virginity on ebay for 1 million, seriously? If only men had it so easy. If i was a women i'd just walk around town naked with a bucket taking donations, I'd be rich by the end of the month.


I don't think they normally make that much money. And if you really want to make money off your body, you can always become a gay male prostitute.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

ask jimity, hes the one always talking about going to brothels. where he lives its all legal.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Men trade views of the ceiling with these people and, not knowing what activity each has been through - takes things home to the wives and girlfriends.

It's cheating if the guy is in a relationship, and a sign of desparation for single men.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Meh. I'd rather die a virgin than have sex with an escort/prostitute/whatever you want to call them. I don't know, I'm just not a fan of prostitution and that kind of stuff...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sex isn't free regardless if you are using a prostitute or in a relationship, unless you are a really cheap *******, you will end up paying. Dates cost money, relationships cost money, and of course hookers do too, if just sex is what you are after. However a hooker aint ever gonna give you free willed love or affection though.


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

[IMHO]



Syndacus said:


> I had friends who've done it, and felt they were screwing a robot that made noises.


Considering the stigma on hiring escorts, I would probably tell people I didn't enjoy the experience, too. I already claim to not care about porn when asked.



Syndacus said:


> Think about it, I'm sure about 50+ men have been inside that escort. You're basically sharing your penis with 50 other penises that have been inside her. And that's probably on a monthly or yearly basis.


Sex and/or penises (temporally displaced or otherwise) aren't inherently dirty. Friendly but disagreeing smiley face: :b



OP said:


> I never had a girlfriend and I'm 25.


I don't think hiring an escort is going to fix whatever patterns led to this. Escaping the Virginity Ghetto might help your self-esteem some, but I think most likely you'll end up back where you are now.

Still, no reason not to try. Just do it where it's legal/ethical/safe. I'm pretty sure escorts in Nevada have pretty strict STD tests and so on...

[/IMHO]


----------



## lakecreek (Nov 2, 2011)

Very interesting replies I have seen so far and more than I thought I would see. After reading a lot of the posts here I feel comfortable to visit a escort. I will go to Nevada since it's legal there and not here in California. If I like the experience I more likely will be making more visits to escorts. I want purchase the GFE (Girlfriend Experience) so I can feel the intimacy I been missing. I think it's normal for everyone on this planet to have sex and have the urge to do so. This is where the escort allows guys like me who just never got the chance to have a sexual encounter. Nothing wrong paying a couple of hundred bucks for some fun.


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Remember to tell us how it went!


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> I'm one of those guys that feel if you're that desperate to have sex and you would pay for an escort to have that experience, you're sad and pathetic, and end up more lonely than ever when the 1 hr is over.


And what of the men who go to bars purely for the purpose of a one night stand. How are they much better?



Ape in space said:


> If one accepts the sex-saturated nature of today's society, or has no problem with casual sex, then I don't see why the use of prostitutes should be seen in a worse light than those. (That's assuming that the prostitution isn't a result of trafficking.)


This is my view. If people are fine with men going to bars and trying to seduce women into sleeping with them by buying them drinks and sweet talking them, then I see little difference in using a prostitute.



BobtheSaint said:


> It's controversial because people who buy escorts are using other human beings as items to be bought or possessed. You can do this if you'd like, but I won't pay for an escort in my lifetime.


Not really. Your paying someone to perform a service with you. They are not your slave or your possession.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

lakecreek said:


> I want purchase the GFE (Girlfriend Experience) so I can feel the intimacy I been missing.


do you not see something slightly off about this idea?


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Its only controversial on this forum because theres so many pretentious people here with a 'holier than thou' attitude...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> Its only controversial on this forum because theres so many pretentious people here with a 'holier than thou' attitude...


Yea...haha.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sphere said:


> One 18 year old sold her virginity on ebay for 1 million, seriously? If only men had it so easy.


The woman who posted that advert is just as insane as the people who bid on it.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't see what's so wrong with it other than the fact it's sad that women actually have men pay to use there bodies...and when you think about it she already must've done it with a ton of men so I don't see how it's enjoyable to you.....it must feel like your going through a big empty tunnel that never ever ends.:afr


----------



## lakecreek (Nov 2, 2011)

Girl selling her virginity on Ebay for a million bucks was hella crazy. If Ihad the money I would never buy that, way too much money. I'm a virgin and I believe all vaginas feel the same.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Women should pay men to use their bodies, not the other way around. lol.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^that sir is sexist.


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

komorikun said:


> *If the prostitute is a native of whatever country you are in and clearly looks to be over the age 24, then it would highly unlikely that she was a victim of human trafficking*. I would avoid Asian massage parlors. Many of those women are trafficked in with the promise of working as a waitress or nanny. Also stay away from street walkers; many have pimps and/or are underage.


Not necessarily...

ANyways, this is interesting..
http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/slaverya21stcenturyevil/2011/10/20111010134454998749.html


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

iwishiwasaway said:


> Not necessarily...
> 
> ANyways, this is interesting..
> http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/slaverya21stcenturyevil/2011/10/20111010134454998749.html


Well, in 1st world countries at least. I know in India even a native over the age of 24 doesn't guarantee that she wasn't trafficked in. I saw a few horrible documentaries about girls being sent from Nepal to India and one about teenage street walkers in the US being pushed into doing it by their boyfriend/pimp.

Isn't this video about women from Eastern Europe being shipped to Western European countries?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Dr House said:


> Women should pay men to use their bodies, not the other way around. lol.


agreed. men are the ones doing all the exhausting work. all the woman has to do is take her clothes off then lay there, occasionally being moved about in different places like living room furniture. i so agree with this.:yes


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

For me to pay for sex, this pro would have to be an unbelievably gorgeous beauty, we are talking like....Kate Upton hot or something and she'd have to be clean and prove it and I would have to be THAT desperate to even go down that road. Don't believe for a second that a guy doesn't pay for it even if he doesn't buy escorts and chooses to go the relationship or marriage route though. In the end dudes end up paying for sex either way anyways, whether it's fining out c-notes or putting a down payment on a house. It's all for her, thus is society.


----------



## lakecreek (Nov 2, 2011)

If the IRS can get a cut from escorts, it would be a totally legal business. Nothing is free. I agree with people saying paying for dates, going to bars, and marriage. You paying one way or the other. Just that with escorts its a bit hefty price but I heard you get what ever you want since your paying for that service. I never tried escort service but I'm thinking of giving it a shot.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

lakecreek said:


> Escorts are for men who just want to experience sexual activity. I myself is planning to use a escort to lose my virginity and I'm sure it will be a great experience, since I never had a girlfriend and I'm 25. My friend found out I'm planning to use an escort because he saw my browsing history on my Apple I-Touch


I thought of something much more master-slave like, but it wasn't outrageous enough to actually do. Peoples' reactions are too predictable, so it's a boring social experiment.



fallen18 said:


> I don't see what's so wrong with it other than the fact it's sad that women actually have men pay to use there bodies...and when you think about it she already must've done it with a ton of men so I don't see how it's enjoyable to you.....it must feel like your going through a big empty tunnel that never ever ends.:afr


Lol. But sex isn't about the history of a woman's experience in that sense










But yeah, totally, FREE SEX FOR EVERYONE! why pay?


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

18andLife said:


> Meh. I'd rather die a virgin than have sex with an escort/prostitute/whatever you want to call them. I don't know, I'm just not a fan of prostitution and that kind of stuff...


Well, if you did, you could be supporting a college/university education that way. I don't think there's a better thing for your money to go towards. What's the alternative, spending money on snacks and filling up worn out roads with concrete and little plastic inventions that start to look kind of pointless after a few months. You'll be contributing to the world's problems anyway, see, by being part of the economy  so there's really no difference. But I would rather be a part of a positive thing like that if I had the opportunity, than spend my money on people working in an office counting down the time before they can go home.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> Think about it, I'm sure about 50+ men have been inside that escort. You're basically sharing your penis with 50 other penises that have been inside her. And that's probably on a monthly or yearly basis.


You just use protection, why would you not use protection?!? Other than that, unless there's things left up there.. shouldn't be any problems



Syndacus said:


> My standards are too high for that crap, using a service to get sex is just disrespect to your body and well-being. Girls will sometimes ask you, "So how was your first time?" What are you gonna say? "Oh my first time was with an escort, I paid her $200 for 2 hours" LOL...


Well that can be true, but if you look at it differently having carefully considered paying for sex is an option, that you can choose if you want a new experience.. I'm sure if you do your research you would be able to have a good time. Shop around, you know.

A girl worth hanging around for isn't going to be thrown off by knowing such a thing. But obviously it's advised to wait quite a while before telling this girl you met in a bar about a private sexual point of conversation!


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

how much for them to just call me once in a while and leave voicemails? they don't need to all be nice (mean messages would mimic a real relationship after all). legal?


----------



## coketo158 (May 4, 2011)

*not ashamed to admit that I have had sex with escorts*

A lot of men have a real mental barrier about having to "pay for it." This is an artificial barrier because there's nothing wrong with paying for sex -- and there are a lot of advantages to doing so. Paying for it doesn't make you any less of a man.Free sex isn't really free. In order to get a woman to have free sex with you, you have to find someone who is attracted to you and wants to have sex with you. For most of us, this takes a lot of work

If you go after a one night stand, then you're having sex with a stranger, just as you would with an escort. The woman you pick up for a one night stand is not really ****ing you. She's just horny and you're just a penis provider. If you want to keep ****ing her, then you're going to have to develop some kind of relationship with her.

If you start a relationship, you run into one of the biggest problems with free sex: You both have to want it at the same time. You can't just get it when you want it.

When you're with an escort, you're going to get laid. What you get is good sex with a woman who generally is a lot better at it than the average "civilian" woman, without the cost and complications of free sex. These women have been with a lot of men and they know things about sex that you can learn


----------



## lakecreek (Nov 2, 2011)

coketo158 said:


> A lot of men have a real mental barrier about having to "pay for it." This is an artificial barrier because there's nothing wrong with paying for sex -- and there are a lot of advantages to doing so. Paying for it doesn't make you any less of a man.Free sex isn't really free. In order to get a woman to have free sex with you, you have to find someone who is attracted to you and wants to have sex with you. For most of us, this takes a lot of work
> 
> If you go after a one night stand, then you're having sex with a stranger, just as you would with an escort. The woman you pick up for a one night stand is not really ****ing you. She's just horny and you're just a penis provider. If you want to keep ****ing her, then you're going to have to develop some kind of relationship with her.
> 
> ...


Right on!! True its too hard to find someone who will be attracted to you. Me I'm a ugly guy so I will be using escorts forever. Best part I don't have to worry about breaking up or getting cheated on. I'm so ugly if I put my picture on here it might crack your computer monitor or you may become blind.


----------



## lakecreek (Nov 2, 2011)

coketo158 said:


> A lot of men have a real mental barrier about having to "pay for it." This is an artificial barrier because there's nothing wrong with paying for sex -- and there are a lot of advantages to doing so. Paying for it doesn't make you any less of a man.Free sex isn't really free. In order to get a woman to have free sex with you, you have to find someone who is attracted to you and wants to have sex with you. For most of us, this takes a lot of work
> 
> If you go after a one night stand, then you're having sex with a stranger, just as you would with an escort. The woman you pick up for a one night stand is not really ****ing you. She's just horny and you're just a penis provider. If you want to keep ****ing her, then you're going to have to develop some kind of relationship with her.
> 
> ...


Right on!! True its too hard to find someone who will be attracted to you. Me, I'm a ugly guy so I will be using escorts forever. Best part I don't have to worry about breaking up or getting cheated on. I'm so ugly if I put my picture on here it might crack your computer monitor or you may become blind.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

BobtheSaint said:


> It's controversial because people who buy escorts are using other human beings as items to be bought or possessed.


 So what is it if you run a business and you pay someone to run the cash register for 8 hours?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

iwishiwasaway said:


> Do you know if this person is forced into it? Human trafficking is a HUGE problem globally, and the U.S. Is no exception.


 Maybe it's a HUGE problem because prostitution tends to be illegal in the first place? Why is "drug trafficking" such a HUGE problem? The biggest part of it is because of the idiotic policy of forbidding people from doing it legally in the first place. So they outlawed it and pushed it into the shadows where those who want to indulge in it have to deal with people who are, by definition, shady characters and criminals.

The instant you criminalize something, you make it a breeding ground for more crime. If a pimp is already a criminal simply because he's a pimp, what does he have to lose by committing more crimes?


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Wait. Just wait. It will be the best time you have ever had when you are madly in love with a woman you are married to. Please don't be every other guy. They say that all that sexual energy builds up and if you save it for your wife it will be the best. The right woman will be impressed by your virginity. She will respect you for that and you will be even sexier to her because you waited for her. To earn her love and body. Think about it. Sex is a powerful thing. You can only lose your virginity once and losing it to a woman who's been with 100s of guys is no way to do it.


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Think if your sister or female cousin was a prostitute. That girl has a father. A brother maybe. They say each time you have sex it's like giving a price of your heart away. By time a prostitute get married she has nothing left to give. Sex is a gift and that gift is for your wife.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

TheQuietGirl20 said:


> Wait. Just wait. It will be the best time you have ever had when you are madly in love with a woman you are married to. Please don't be every other guy. They say that all that sexual energy builds up and if you save it for your wife it will be the best.


 I can appreciate what you're saying (and I'm sure other guys can too) however, it's not always so simple. Some guys don't want a relationship or marriage. Some guys are just (realistically) either never going to have a chance or they could be waiting around for the next 30 years for something to happen for them.



TheQuietGirl20 said:


> Think if your sister or female cousin was a prostitute. That girl has a father. A brother maybe. They say each time you have sex it's like giving a price of your heart away. By time a prostitute get married she has nothing left to give. Sex is a gift and that gift is for your wife.


 I see no point in this post. My sister has a mind of her own. I can't tell her what to do.


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm addicted to porn and let me tell you how bad it hurts. Seeing men and women act like robots doing something that is suppose to be an act of love. Please you don't know what a huge mistake you will be making if you do this. This is something you can never get back and it will leave you feeling empty inside. There is no emotional connection whatsoever, so you are only getting half what you paid for because it's fake.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I personally see no difference between paying for sex, and a one night stand.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> So what is it if you run a business and you pay someone to run the cash register for 8 hours?


Just a regular job.

In this this case, the pimps own the prostitutes as their "merchandise". Only a sick individual would sell other human beings that way.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I personally see no difference between paying for sex, and a one night stand.


How so? One night stands can be free.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> So what is it if you run a business and you pay someone to run the cash register for 8 hours?





BobtheSaint said:


> Just a regular job.
> 
> In this this case, the pimps own the prostitutes as their "merchandise". Only a sick individual would sell other human beings that way.


 You're deliberately distorting your view of things because you can't reconcile your prejudiced view of prostitution with your unprejudiced view of "an ordinary job". It's the same thing.


----------



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

Who cares what anyone thinks? Do what YOU want to do with your money and your penis. That is all.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

TheQuietGirl20 said:


> Wait. Just wait. It will be the best time you have ever had when you are madly in love with a woman you are married to. Please don't be every other guy. They say that all that sexual energy builds up and if you save it for your wife it will be the best. The right woman will be impressed by your virginity. She will respect you for that and you will be even sexier to her because you waited for her. To earn her love and body. Think about it. Sex is a powerful thing. You can only lose your virginity once and losing it to a woman who's been with 100s of guys is no way to do it.


There was a study that showed losing virginity late in life is linked to sexual problems.

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Sex/story?id=3932047&page=1&singlePage=true#.T0dkBbFRTUg



> Men who lose their virginity in their 20s, in particular, seemed to be more likely to experience sexual problems that include difficulty becoming sexually aroused and reaching orgasm.





> *Sexual Hang-Ups May Have Physiological Effects*
> 
> Even though the research stops short of indicating a causal relationship between the age at which one loses his or her virginity and sexual problems they may experience later, Coleman said a number of possible factors could contribute to both of these things.
> 
> ...


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> I can appreciate what you're saying (and I'm sure other guys can too) however, it's not always so simple. Some guys don't want a relationship or marriage. Some guys are just (realistically) either never going to have a chance or they could be waiting around for the next 30 years for something to happen for them.


Yeah.


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

I did it and I don't think it is a big deal like some people are making out on here. If a girlfriend in the future(unlikely, I know) asks me who I lost my virginity to I'll just lie, who gives a **** anyway? When you have social anxiety like me it isn't exactly surprising you want to pay for it is it?


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

kennyc said:


> I did it and I don't think it is a big deal like some people are making out on here. If a girlfriend in the future(unlikely, I know) asks me who I lost my virginity to *I'll just lie*, who gives a **** anyway? When you have social anxiety like me it isn't exactly surprising you want to pay for it is it?


Oh that sounds like a trusting sound relationship in the making :roll
/end sarcasm :lol


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> Oh that sounds like a trusting sound relationship in the making :roll
> /end sarcasm :lol


so u wouldn't mind if i was honest?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

BobtheSaint said:


> It's controversial because people who buy escorts are using other human beings as items to be bought or possessed. You can do this if you'd like, but I won't pay for an escort in my lifetime.


Exactly.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

kennyc said:


> so u wouldn't mind if i was honest?


Not at all. None of us can help what happened in the past
and if you care about someone it shouldn't make any 
difference. 
Be honest


----------



## lakecreek (Nov 2, 2011)

After reading these post from a lot of SAS users, I see the escort is like politics they have their own views. Seeing this makes me comfortable to say I will use a escort service to lose my V card. It is probably a very special thing to lose your virginity to someone you care for and nothing wrong with as a few have said on here. I heard this mainly from women, as a woman of course you can say that because its very easy for you girls to get sex but for a guy like me its really difficult. If I was born as woman I would had gotten laid a long time of ago but being a guy its hard. From what I see you have to build a connection with her, know how to flirt and seduce women and other sort of things I just don't know how to do. I tried all in my early 20's to try and get girlfriends. 

I was born to be the type of guy to always be single and not made to make a connection. Have to remember there is no such thing "there is someone for everyone." Not everyone is created equal. For those who have found girlfriends or gotten a wife, good for you but for me impossible. I do not see myself in the feature getting a girlfriend and never getting married. I do see myself using escorts for a very long time, its just the fact of reality. 

When you get my age (will be 26 this year in the summer) its getting old and frustrating of not having a healthy sex life. At this point in my life I can care less for a relationship because it has not happen and likely won't. Sex is part of the human health and if your not having sex at all life me you will go in depression mode and sometimes I feel that way. So using escorts will be my entry to a developing sex life. 

Now will I substitute an escort for a relationship? Well I have not made that decision yet but I'm certainly thinking of it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

RiversEdge said:


> Not at all. None of us can help what happened in the past
> and if you care about someone it shouldn't make any
> difference.
> Be honest


But a lot of women would care. That was his point.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I lost my virginity to some guy I met in a bar. I didn't get a boyfriend until a few months later. Would it have made any difference had I lost it to my 1st boyfriend? No! It doesn't make a difference. Anyways, maybe I'm just not the sentimental type. 

And I don't get this thing where you have to share every little detail about your past with your partner. If you don't, it's considered an unhealthy relationship. I never explained to him the details of who I lost it to, etc. He didn't need to know and it never mattered.


----------



## lakecreek (Nov 2, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I lost my virginity to some guy I met in a bar. I didn't get a boyfriend until a few months later. Would it have made any difference had I lost it to my 1st boyfriend? No! It doesn't make a difference. Anyways, maybe I'm just not the sentimental type.
> 
> And I don't get this thing where you have to share every little detail about your past with your partner. If you don't, it's considered an unhealthy relationship. I never explained to him the details of who I lost it to, etc. He didn't need to know and it never mattered.


I agree! It's none of their business. Just worry what is going on now and not worry about your partner past.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

it doesnt matter who you lose your virginity to. people say it as though loosing your virginity is this important step in your manhood that can only be shared with a person who likes you back.

escorts offer sex for money. you offer money for sex. its between two adults. she gets money, you get sex. everybody wins. its no pathetic or shameful to use an escort. nowadays its not like they are drug addicts controlled by pimps. 

im very paranoid about STDs and would never go near an escort agency for that reason(plus i have a girlfriend). the only thing you have to worry about is not catching something from them.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I lost my virginity to some guy I met in a bar. I didn't get a boyfriend until a few months later. Would it have made any difference had I lost it to my 1st boyfriend? No! It doesn't make a difference. Anyways, maybe I'm just not the sentimental type.
> 
> And I don't get this thing where you have to share every little detail about your past with your partner. If you don't, it's considered an unhealthy relationship. I never explained to him the details of who I lost it to, etc. He didn't need to know and it never mattered.


i <3 you komorikun !!
you dont come with all the typical girly girly innocence sunny roses & flowers bulls**t. i want to have a few beers with you and get inside your head and maybe touch and poke stuff in there.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> But a lot of women would care. That was his point.


I got his point - thanks :roll
_My _point was why lie about your past?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

If my boyfriend were to tell me he had been with a prostitute before, I'd like to think I'd listen to his reasons before jumping into attack mode. I won't lie, I'd see him in a completely different light, but I don't think it'd be grounds for a break-up.

A lot of men haven't/won't ever know what it's like to have a girlfriend, so if they want/need to experience this intimate action, even if it's with a stranger you paid, I wouldn't hold it against them.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya i don't see a problem with it, me personally though would be wayy to scared to do it! The chance of an STD scares the crap out of me, but i have a feeling once i get older i'll probaly stop caring and go through with it.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

lakecreek said:


> After reading these post from a lot of SAS users, I see the escort is like politics they have their own views. Seeing this makes me comfortable to say I will use a escort service to lose my V card. It is probably a very special thing to lose your virginity to someone you care for and nothing wrong with as a few have said on here. I heard this mainly from women, as a woman of course you can say that because its very easy for you girls to get sex but for a guy like me its really difficult. If I was born as woman I would had gotten laid a long time of ago but being a guy its hard. From what I see you have to build a connection with her, know how to flirt and seduce women and other sort of things I just don't know how to do. I tried all in my early 20's to try and get girlfriends.
> 
> I was born to be the type of guy to always be single and not made to make a connection. Have to remember there is no such thing "there is someone for everyone." Not everyone is created equal. For those who have found girlfriends or gotten a wife, good for you but for me impossible. I do not see myself in the feature getting a girlfriend and never getting married. I do see myself using escorts for a very long time, its just the fact of reality.
> 
> ...


Woah!...26! OLD! .....:roll


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

lakecreek said:


> If the IRS can get a cut from escorts, it would be a totally legal business. Nothing is free. I agree with people saying paying for dates, going to bars, and marriage. You paying one way or the other. Just that with escorts its a bit hefty price but I heard you get what ever you want since your paying for that service. I never tried escort service but I'm thinking of giving it a shot.


Actually they are supposed to:

*Illegal activities.* Income from illegal activities, such as money from dealing illegal drugs, must be included in your income on Form 1040, line 21, or on Schedule C or Schedule C-EZ (Form 1040) if from your self-employment activity.

http://www.irs.gov/publications/p17/ch12.html

I thought this was hilarious since I first heard about it years ago... :teeth


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I wouldn't hire a prostitute but I don't think I can really look down on you. It would be easy for me to talk about how immoral it is and criticize you but if my life was in such a way that I believed the only way I was going to have sex was if I paid for it, I'd be paying for it too.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think it's OK as long as you're using protection.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Like I said I see no problems of doing it. Not all women have pimps you know. There are women that work independently or for an actual escort service or a legal brothel..not from some pimp. But you know the people that are against it you are never gonna accomplish getting them to see nothing wrong with it..so the argument will go nowhere. I mean what is the difference between going to an escort and having a one night stand...may be the only difference is you pay. You are basically only using the woman for sex...and the one night stand you can still get all kinds of STDs..

And people saying wait to find someone that you love and care about well I didn't do that and I don't regret it at all. Some people just don't care about the love stuff or want any of that. 

She is just doing a service and gets a lot of money from it...in ways it's kind of smart heh.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Or you could be the girl who propositioned me sitting outside a convenience store trying to get back home and willing to do anything to get there. :roll


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> There was a study that showed losing virginity late in life is linked to sexual problems.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Sex/story?id=3932047&page=1&singlePage=true#.T0dkBbFRTUg


WTF? 21-23 years is considered late? I thought they were gonna say something like 30.

Well god ****ing damn it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Ugh. Great, I'm a grandpa according to that article. I might as well never bloom.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Sometimes I think about becoming a male escort. It'd be an easy way to make money and even though most of the customers would probably be ugly and gross, it's still $$


----------



## spammer1234141 (May 22, 2012)

IWantToDie said:


> Sometimes I think about becoming a male escort. It'd be an easy way to make money and even though most of the customers would probably be ugly and gross, it's still $$


What makes you say that the customers are going to be ugly and gross? Some of them could be attractive. Since this contingency exists, it's a slippery slope to say that they will be ugly or gross just because they pay for sex.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

TylerVo said:


> What makes you say that the customers are going to be ugly and gross? Some of them could be attractive. Since this contingency exists, it's a slippery slope to say that they will be ugly or gross just because they pay for sex.


Most women don't have to pay for sex.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

IWantToDie said:


> Sometimes I think about becoming a male escort. It'd be an easy way to make money and even though most of the customers would probably be ugly and gross, it's still $$


Pretty sure theres not much demand for socially anxious male escorts tbh.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Most women don't have to pay for sex.


Maybe male customers? :lol


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

nemesis1 said:


> Pretty sure theres not much demand for socially anxious male escorts tbh.


Haha nah I'm sure there's a market for me.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

IWantToDie said:


> Sometimes I think about becoming a male escort. It'd be an easy way to make money and even though most of the customers would probably be ugly and gross, it's still $$


And to add to that, they would probably be mostly male.

So go ahead, become a male escort and let us know whether the easy money is worth it. Can't wait to hear back from you.


----------



## dyingtolive (Jul 15, 2008)

male escort... if you could Screen your customers.. maybe.. same w/ female... if i were female escort, i still wouldnt wanna have sex with the real ugly ones


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

komorikun said:


> There was a study that showed losing virginity late in life is linked to sexual problems.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Sex/story?id=3932047&page=1&singlePage=true#.T0dkBbFRTUg


That study is a piece of ****.

FYI: don't read sex articles. It's sex, it doesn't need to be studied. I want to slap the people who researched this.


----------



## KeithB72 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow...there's an awful lot of junk science out there. I tend to think that some people go into a study trying to justify something that they personally believe, and find all kinds of "evidence" to support what they want.

PS...I don't think there's anything innately wrong with hiring an escort. I would just say I'd question the reasons for it. I think if it's just because you want to have sex, then go for it. But, if you're expecting it to fill some sort of mental or emotional void, or you think it's going to have some sort of effect on the way you feel or look, I think you're going to end up setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

hmmmmm theres a place sort of near me called "asian lover" i've always wanted an asian to have sex with


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

LordScott said:


> hmmmmm theres a place sort of near me called "asian lover" i've always wanted an asian to have sex with


Do it and post a trip report


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

missingno said:


> Do it and post a trip report


im kind of nervous to call.... i have the money for it too


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

LordScott said:


> im kind of nervous to call.... i have the money for it too


I know that feel man. Can't you just drink a bit for confidence and rock up there? Only way I was able to get it done. Damm this topic is making me want to get one for my 25th legal in Aus


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

missingno said:


> I know that feel man. Can't you just drink a bit for confidence and rock up there? Only way I was able to get it done. Damm this topic is making me want to get one for my 25th legal in Aus


i will one day probably when i get tired of being a virgin... and what better way then to do it with an asian? asians are hot!!!


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

LordScott said:


> i will one day probably when i get tired of being a virgin... and what better way then to do it with an asian? asians are hot!!!


Thats how I felt and no way was I going to let myself die a virgin. +1 on the asians


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

missingno said:


> Thats how I felt and no way was I going to let myself die a virgin. +1 on the asians


your awesome


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

LordScott said:


> your awesome


Cheers man


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

dyingtolive said:


> male escort... if you could Screen your customers.. maybe.. same w/ female... if i were female escort, i still wouldnt wanna have sex with the real ugly ones


A penis is a penis what difference does it make? It's just a visual.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

rafael104 said:


> asians are hot in dont agree .americans are hot.In common it is said we dont like our home food but outside food because home food we taste regularly.so its boring.


Wut?


----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with it aslong as the woman hasn't been forced into into it and she wants to escort. Also it's not just men using escorts, there are also male escorts.


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

I have no issues with it.

I find that women who are 5/10s at best IRL are often the worst with their attitudes so if you can have an 8/10 in bed with you then why worry?

I wouldn't resort to escorts on the regular but many of them are FINE!


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I see no problem in it. I am just too scared and anxious to ever approach one though, even though that's probably the only way I'm ever gonna get laid. :afr


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I dunno what's the problem with that. As far as I can tell, if you treat the lady well, you are doing them a favor.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd like to say it is because of the sever psychological stress and other problems that prostitutes suffer from....... but I'm not sure how many people actually care about that.


----------



## Emnity33 (Mar 25, 2013)

meganmila said:


> Yeah, not all escorts are streetwalkers drug addicted. There's actually girls that don't fit that stereotype. And they use protection. Most of them.


Girls that have had sex with 50+ year old men with no dignity at all  . But I can understand if a guy is extremely sexually frustrated why he would get a prostitute.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Mmmmm genital warts


----------



## Johng1986 (Apr 12, 2013)

probably cos it's gross, you don't know what that girls been upto 5 minutes before you meet her. If you ever seriously want to meet a girl who's nice and genuine get the escort thoughts outta your head.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

You see that post above mine? That's what just hustlin' hard looks like. #DoYoThang


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> yea go for it. I don`t see anything wrong with it.
> 
> Its a service like anything else i suppose, and quite frankly in a society where we let the likes of jennifer aniston make movies about being a hotwife, and sleeping around, whats wrong with an escort.


HAHAHAHA so true.


----------



## aladdin (Mar 25, 2013)

using an escort is not a big deal as long as you are not obsessed/addicted to it. if you never have sex for as long as you live, you might become mentally unstable or think about committing crimes like rape and kidnapping (ariel castro). i think that after a few times, you will realize its an expensive and emotionless hobby and will work harder at finding a real girlfriend.

you can get STDs, but of course escorts will require you to use condoms and wont let you kiss them. oh, and try not to perform oral on them


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

its legal here and i don't see much wrong with it except its on the same level as gambling - spending lots of money for questionable/no returns. waste of money.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Men can use escorts if they want. That doesn't mean I'd date a guy who does.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

I hate when anything sexual is controversial. We're all freaks, and people need to get over it. This has nothing to do with escorts, but just today at lunch I was talking about men who like to be dominated and everyone at the table made gagging noises. So dumb. I say go for it, bro. Have a blast and don't listen to anyone who disagrees with you.


----------

